# Okaloosa Island



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

I'm making the tirp to Okaloosa in a couple of weeks...First time down there in the fall, and I hear that the bite is fantastic. I've had a lot of good fishing off of the pier, but want to try s'more surf fishing this year. Will be on the beach not far from the pier, on the west side (toward Pensacola). 

Gonna be trying some of the Fishbites bait, and I'm tempted to make this an 'all artificial' fishing outing...But if I catch any live bait, it's going right back out with a bigger hook through its body... 

I was wondering if anyone's had much luck with straw rigs from the pier? And is there any certain pattern for fishing the surf down there? Does the first trough produce well, or do I need to try and heave my bait out past the sandbars? 

Any tips would be appreciated. I've seen the pier's website; but I'm more interested in seeing what's in the surf this time around. Tight lines to all!


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

There are a lot of good fishing spots west of the pier. If you turn west onto Santa Rosa Blvd you'll find several county parks on the beach. Pompano have been spotty but there have been some whiting, blues, spanish, and skipjack caught. Sandfleas have been scarce but peeled shrimp works well also. I haven't fished much with gulp or fishbites as live bait is easy to come by around here. I am kinda curious as to how well that stuff works when used side by side with real bait.


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

t


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

Thanks, fishead. I haven't yet hit any of the parks; I usu. stay right on the beach but it's be neat to try spots where the structure's a bit different. I also found another thread with some good tips for the area.
I'm very curious as to the bait...Gulp is good stuff but awfully pricey; and I can usu. drop a sabiki off the pier and catch a bunch of minnows and pinfish. Don't get me wrong, live bait will outperform artificials most of the time; I don't expect to do better with the artificial stuff but am curious as to just how well it'll work around there. I'll post a report on how things go. Tight lines!


----------



## cavjock58 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Okaloosa Fishing*

Hit the lagoon just before you get to the jetties on the east side of the bridge. Wade out to about just above waist deep and put your bait out just beyond the drop off. Mullet seems to be the bait of choice but cut blue and ladyfish will work well. 

I just fished that spot tonight (Oct 11) with live mullet and had the best fishing I have seen in this area, to include the Okaloosa Pier. 

I was able to pull in 3 blues, one 12" +, and two 18" +; one 18"+ ladyfish; and 3 redfish, 24"/32"/38". I released all 7 fish so best of luck.


----------



## cavjock58 (Aug 8, 2006)

Just fished that same lagoon again last night and had just as much fun as the 11th. 

I hooked into 3 Blues that chewed through my 40lb leader before I could land them but each was putting up a pretty good fight. 

Pulled in 4 Redfish 37"/34"/36"/39".

Guys were pulling in Black Drum off the jetties using shrimp and Blues with Gotchas. 

I was using live mullet again and probably will from now on. Had some other live bait but nothing seems to be as hardy or effective as the mullet.


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

Sweet! I've never tried the jetties or the bay area; I'll have to do that this trip. Still gonna be a few more days til I'm out there, but am looking forward to it! Thanks a bunch for all the great reports!


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

*How'd it go?*

Ack...famous last words! It was storming the first couple of days, and the water didn't settle down until Wednesday afternoon. Never did get to try the jetties or they bay, but heard plenty of good reports...maybe next time. :--| From the surf, I caught a couple of whiting and some good-sized catfish using the fishbites...Seems to be good stuff! Tried fishing from a park in Ft. Walton Beach, plenty of pinfish to be had along with a small puffer fish and a sculpin. Again, they couldn't leave the fishbites alone.
The pier was pretty good, but with the king mackerel tournament going on I would have had to get there at 4:00 AM to get a decent spot at the end! Missed out on the pompano, but caught a couple of good runs of small amberjack and some good-sized ladyfish. Didn't bring home too much meat in the cooler but those ladyfish put up one heck of a fight for their size!
Straw rigs were also working great when the spanish mackerel were running, and if I hadn't lost so much time due to the weather it would've been even MORE fun! Thanks again for the pointers and good locations, and tight lines!


----------

